# North American Audi Q7s Now Available with Bang & Olufsen Advanced Audio



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

AUBURN HILLS, MI. – Audi of America, Inc. today announced the retail availability of the highline Bang & Olufsen Advanced Sound System in the premium Audi Q7 models for sale in the United States. First introduced into the A8/S8 model line in Fall 2006 featuring raised lenses in the dashboard, the Audi Q7 is the second model to employ the Bang & Olufsen Advanced Sound System, which includes over 1000-watts of output via 14 speakers.
* Full Story *


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: North American Audi Q7s Now Available with Bang & Olufsen Advanced Audio ([email protected])*

Uber pricey at $6,300, but the cool factor is undeniable. If they sound as exquisite as they look...


----------

